# Here we go again!!



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well after all the messing round with my Chateau ive sold the bugger and never even got to use it. 8O Got made an offer I couldn't refuse!! 

So it was off to the good old US of A over Easter and purchased myself an absolute peach of a B+ class 2006 Coachmen Concord 300TS with 3 slideouts. :wink:

See here for details http://coachmenrv.com/minimotorhomes/concord/

So it will be with me by the end of May :roll: and hopefully usable by beginning of June (Unless of course anyone out there wants a rare as rocking horse droppings virtually brand new Concord 300TS with 7000 miles on the clock and makes me another offer I cant refuse!!!) 

Its 30 feet long and only 93" wide 8O so well within the width restrictions even with the awning and slide toppers!!! In actual fact its narrower than some Hymers :? which i find incredible!!

Will keep you posted but expect this one to be a whole lot easier than the last one to get registered etc.

Dazzer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

silly question, but what price range are they in.they look most attractive.

cabby


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

New UK dealer price (if you can find one which you wont!!!) is about £ 75-80K

There a 2007 27 foot double slide at a dealer for £ 64k but i cant remember the dealer name, if i can find it again i will post the link on here

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Blimey that weas quick.

How long did he last one last?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi RR

After conversion and registration it sold 3 days later!! 8O 

Couldn't believe it but to be honest we always wanted a 3 slide  B+ class but couldn't afford one  and the Chateau was the best C class we could find and afford.

Well now we can afford the one we wanted  and we are delighted with it. Would sell it tomorrow though if the price was right!!! :lol: 

Dazzer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Will keep you posted but expect this one to be a whole lot easier than the last one to get registered etc. "

I wouldn't dare say anything about overhang .......


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

You just did didnt you???

Its on the "approved list"and havin spoken to the DVLA today they dont want to see it, ive just got to send in the paperwork and it will be processed no problems.

Does kind of have a big hangy out ass though!! But I still love it, and the rear arched window is a masterclass of design!!

Dazzer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dazzer,

I suggest you write to them recording your telecon and send it recorded.

If you are brave you could state your understanding from your telecon is that DVLA registration certifies a vehicle as road legal. I'm sure many of us would buy you a pint for that.

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

Well congratulations on your new aquisition..... 

One thing I am a tad confused about - Coachman manufacture caravans don't they? :? Didn't think you'd turned "tugger"  :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho' the Coachmen Concord is a very nice piece of kit (even with a big bum).....enjoy it before you flog it! :wink: And you are no more illegal than 90% of the other RVs out there with your big hangy out ass! :roll:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

Well here I stand corrected once again  (ive got to go and edit all the postings :roll: and my profile now..............thanks a lot Linda!!! :wink: )

Just a thought here but does that mean that 90% of RVers have big bums then??

Kind of puts a new slant on the dreaded question from the missus "Does my bum look big in this??" ......... Just tell her to ask again when shes out of the RV!!!!!

Thanks for the correction and the kind words and who knows maybe this time ill get to actually use it!!

Dazzer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Travelworld sell them, they usually have one at the shows, looked around them myself, nice RV's

>>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Olley

Thats the dealer i found the double slide model its actually £66k not £64k as i thought.

The double slide is nice but we really wanted a couch and a dinette and the triple slide is the only one with both.

They also have a triple slide model (which surprised me) but no price so Ive rung em up and asked....................funnily enough the girlie answering the phone didn't have a clue what i was talking about and "will get back to me"!!!

Ill let you know the outcome if (and thats a huge IF) they ring me back. Ill start to hold my breath now shall I???

Dazzer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well would you believe they actually rang me back!!! 8O Im gobsmacked!! :roll: 

Cost of a new one is approx £80k depending on options and $-£ exchange rate at the time. 8O 

So if anyone wants one for CONSIDERABLY LESS  than that let me know by PM. :wink: 

Dazzer


----------

